# Logitech G25: Evtl. auf G29 aufrüsten?



## -FA- (6. März 2018)

*Logitech G25: Evtl. auf G29 aufrüsten?*

Hey Leute,

ich besitze ja ein Logitech G25 Lenkrad. Jetzt wollte ich damit mal ein paar neuere Spiele, ala NFS und co zocken, musste entsetzt feststellen dass das G25 in den Spielen nicht mehr erkannt wird. Dann habe ich mal auf Windows 10 weiter rumgepspielt und auch festgestellt dass auch die neue Gaming-Software des G25 leider nicht mehr unterstützt? Zumindest wird es bei mir nicht erkannt... habe deshlab mal parall den alten Logitech Profiler installiert.. der erkannte es dann. 

Jetzt hab ich mal was gelesen, dass es da Tricks mit Emulatoren gebe. Ich selber habe es bei NFS 16 mit dem x360 ce probiert. Nur hatte ich leider massive Probleme. Nach dem ich nach 2 Tagen rumprobieren es mal geschafft habe, dass das Game nicht mehr abstürzte, habe ich das Problem, da ja mit diesem Emulator das Lenkrad als Gamepad im Spiel erkannt wird, dass ich riesige Totzonen und ne wahnsinnig schlecht ansprechendes Lenkverhalen habe. Ich vermute allerdings dasss da die Lenkempfindlichkeit einfach anders is bei Gamepadss. Ich habe dann nochmal nen halben Tag damit verbracht die Totbereiche zu verringern, aber auch hier...Fehlanzeige. Des was mit dem Eulator geht hilft hierbei nichts. Ich dneke aber auch wenn ich die Einstellungen so gewaltig verändern muss... dann is vom ursprünglichen Fahrverhalten des Spiels wahrschienlich nicht viel übrig. Deshalb zunächst die Frage, gibt es noch Alternativen zum x360CE, wo besser funktionieren?

Dann aber die weitere Frage, es kommen ja dieses Jahr noch einige Renntitel bzw. sind auch schon am Makt. Gibt es da überhaupt noch welche, die das G25 unterstützen? Oder sollte ich mich da mit dem Gedanken außereinandersetzen über kurz oder lang auf ein G29 oder G920 zu gehen? Was ich da mal gesehen habe, die werden von der aktuellen Version der Gaming-Software unterstützt. 
Deshlab mal ein paar Fragen zu den Dingern:
1.) Was is der Unterschied zwsichen G29 und G920, außer dass lketzuteres für die XBOX gedacht is und ersteres für die PS4? Ich selber besitze einen PC, sprich es müpssten ja beide gehen. 
2.) Welches von denen beiden wäre besser? Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich gern via XBOX-App in WIndows 10 Crossplay mit Kumpels auf der ONE zocke. Gehen da trotzdem beide Lenkräder, oder hier nur das G920?
3.) Was mir noch aufgefallen is... das G29 besitzt ne zusätzliche Drehzahl-Anzeige? Welche spiele unterstützen diese überhaupt? 
4.) Jetzt hab ich ja mal über die neuen Lenkräder paar rezensionen gelesen...da sind manche so verhalten. Hat jemand zufällig mal das G25 mit dem G29 vergleichen? WIe groß ist da der Unterschied zwischen den beiden?
5.) Was mir auch aufgeafllen is, die Pedale sowie auch die H-Schaltung haben beim G25 den gleichen Stecker. Besonders die Pedale sehen sogar exakt gleich aus. Hat des mal jmd versucht, ob man diese Komponeneten vom G25 am G29 betreiben kann?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier bissel weiterhelfen!


----------



## Keyborder (6. April 2018)

*AW: Logitech G25: Evtl. auf G29 aufrüsten?*

Die Unterschiede sind die, die du siehst. Also die Aufmachung und Knopfbelegung und wie du richtig erkannt hast, dass das eine für die PS4 und das andere für die xBox ist.
Am PC jedoch funktionieren beide.
Der rote Drehknopf an dem einen...damit kann man zB während der Fahrt die Bremskraftverteilung nach vorne oder hinten schieben. Aber braucht man das?
Die Drehzalanzeige müsste Spieleunabhängig funktionieren und stellt nur ein visuelles Feedback dar. 

Ich denke nicht, dass du mit dem für die PS am PC Probleme bekommen würdest, xBox-App hin oder her.

Ich hatte mal das G920 und fand das Gefühl bei der Pedale mit konischen Stop geil. Hab danach die T3pa pro von Thrustmaster geholt und das Fahrgefühl vom Logi fand ich ziemlich besser. 

Das neue Logi fühlt sich beim Lenken besser an als sein Vorgänger G25. Wobei die Knöpfe (unteren L u. R-Tasten) billig wirken und man hat angst dass sie schnell kaputt gehen könnten. Das Wheel selbst liegt wie gesagt gut bzw besser in der Hand und das einschlagen, wenn die Kräfte wirken, fühlt sich auch besser an als beim G25. Was aber natürlich subjektives Empfinden ist.

Ob man Pedale und Shifter tauschen kann ist mir nicht bekannt. Hatte ich damals nicht getestet. Ein Bekannter hat das G25, bin damit aber nicht viel gefahren. 

Ein Kriterium, weshalb ich nicht beim G920 blieb war unter anderem der Treiber. Ein Witz, sag ich. Unbedingt vorher recherchieren was möcglich ist und wie sich das FFB anfühlt.
Gripverlust fand ich sehr schwer wahrzunehmen, egal welches Setting im Treiber. Manche Spiele kannste einstellen was du willst, das Wheel zentriert immer und somit geht der Gripverlust eben unter. Als wenn Treibersetting nicht greifen. Ich möchte gar nicht weiter ausführen, könnt schon wieder kotzen, wenn ich  an den Treiber denke xD

Auch wenn das neue Logi knackiger und kräftigeres FFB hat fühlt sich das Gesamtbild vom G25 besser an. Wirkt auch nicht überladen von Kräften beim alten.

Mein Rat. Wenn das G25 mit altem Treiber läuft, bleib bei dem.
Oder schau dir mal das T300 an. Schön differenziertes FFB, bei dem man auch mehr Details / Feinheiten spürt und sich super beim lenken anfühlt. Dagegen stinkt das G25 ab mMn. Auch wenn die Kräfte nicht sehr Stark sind. 

Da du aber auch NFS mit Lenkrad fährst udn wenn ich vermute, es dir mehr auf grundlegendes, gefühlsmäßiges Feedback ankommt, damit es dich einfach nur mitreißt, wirst du mit dem neuen Logi gut unterhalten und Spaß haben können.
Zumal du damit supporttechnisch auf der sicheren Seite bist. Logitech lässt alles unter G29/920 fallen. Und was Spieleentwickler zukünftig berücksichtigen ist leicht zu erraten.
So wie du vergleichsweise mit einem T300 besser bedient wärst als mit einem T500 oder ältere.


----------



## -FA- (23. Mai 2020)

Okay, danke. Ich wiederbelebe das hier mal. 
Ich habe die ganze Aktion jetzt mal noch 2 Jahre rausgezögert, hatte die letzen 2 Jahre eh leider wenig zeit zum daddeln, daher habe ich mir auch noch kein G29 zugelegt. Allerdings haben sich bei mir jetzt etwas die Voraussetzungen verändert. 
In Kürze wird mein neuer Threadripper-Built in Betrieb sein, ich fürchte das mit der alten Gaming Software bei 32 Kernen und dem neuen Windows 10 Update vom April dann leider nicht mehr viel gehen wird.  Ich denke , das auch leider die neue G-Hub Software mit einem G25 nicht mehr all zu viel anzufangen weiß. Das werd ich dann sobald der Rest läuft mal testen. Da jetzt seid der Threaderöffnung zwei Jahre vergangen sind. Habt ihr zufällig Erfahrungen welche Rennspiele noch mit dem G25 klar kommen bzw. gibts überhaupt noch Games die Lenkräder unterhalb des G29 erkennen / unterstützen?

Bzw. gibt es außer dem x360 Emulator auch andere Tools, wo ich so Art "Umleitungen" programmieren kann, dass ich einem Spiel vorgaukeln kann, dass das G25 ein G29 ist?

Dann aber noch zum Punkt einer Neubeschaffung. Sowohl das G29 als auch das G920 sind ja schon eine Weile auf dem Markt. In Anbetracht dass bald die neue Konsolengeneration kommt, ist dann evtl. auch hier mit Nachfolgeprodukten für die beiden genannten Lenkräder zu rechnen? Weil angenommen ich lege mir jetzt ein G29 zu, hätte ich verständlicherweise wenig Lust darauf, das Logitech dann 2 Monate später den Support einstellt und es wie das G25 mit der Software fallen lässt.


----------



## Hubacca (23. Mai 2020)

Na da verweise ich mal auf diesem und die weiteren verlinkten Beiträge:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...tes-g25-oder-neues-t150-pro.html#post10268764

Wenn du eimal ein Thrustmaster TX oder T300 ausprobiert hast dann möchtest du kein G25/G27/G29 mehr haben - vielleicht die Pedale noch, aber die kann man mit einem passendem 
Adapter auch am TX/T300 betreiben.


----------



## -FA- (23. Mai 2020)

Okay, wobei wie gut ist die Unterstützung für die Thrustmaster?
Weil bei EA habe ich leider festgestellt, dass da überwiegend nur Logitech unterstützt wird.

Bzw. wie werden die Thrustmaster Lenkräder generell montiert? Ist das ein System vergleichbar zu Logitech, wo nur Handschrauben festgezogen werden, dass dass Lenkrad als gesamte Einheit vom Tisch entfernt werden kann oder wird das fest am Tisch verschraubt?
Ne feste Verschraubung ist bei mir allerdings nicht so geschickt, es sei denn ich montier das auf nen Ständer.


----------



## Hubacca (23. Mai 2020)

Die TM Lenkräder werden mit einer Schraube und einer Halteklammer am Tisch befestigt- unter Aufbau:
Thrustmaster T150 Pro im Test | Hardware-Inside | Hardware-Inside Forum

Als Beispiel ist hier das T150 im Test, aber auch die TMX ´,TX, T300, TS-PC ,TS-XW,  TS-GT usw. können so befestigt werden.
Für die Montage an einem Playseat o.ä. sind Gewindelöcher unten in der Base vorhanden.

Die Lenkräder werden von jedem aktuellem und auch älteren Spielen unterstützt. Wenn du allerdings nur Need for Speed spielen möchtest dann
würde ich bei älteren Versionen mal nachschaun oder googeln und dafür reicht auch ein T150 Lenkrad.
Die T300/TX sind dann schon eher was für Renn-Simulationen.


----------



## -FA- (22. Juni 2020)

Okay, mal danke soweit. 
Wobei im Zuge dass im herbst die PS5 kommt, rechnet ihr damit das Thrustmaster und Logitech für die bestehenden Lenkräder eine PS5-Unterstützung vorsieht und diese damit weiterhin in den Spielen unterstützt werden oder ist in diesem Zuge eher mit Neugeräten von allen Herstellern zu rechnen? 
Weil unabhängig ob ich Thrustmaster oder Logitech nehme, wärs evtl. ratsam noch bis zum PS5-Release zu warten?


----------



## Hubacca (22. Juni 2020)

Ich denke das beide - Logitech und Thrustmaster - Lenkräder PS5 kompatibel sein werden !?
Allerdings hat für mich Logitech nur noch mit einem komplett neuem Lenkrad die Möglichkeit besser zu werden !
Thrustmaster muß nur die Firmware für die T150,300, T-GT Lenkräder anpassen und hat damit schon bessere Produkte im Programm.
Logitech + McLaren hat mit der G-Challenge eine eigene Meisterschaft ins Leben gerufen und wird jetzt bestimmt nicht neue Hardware ins Rennen werfen um
die Fahrer der alten Teile dumm dastehen zu lassen  ?
Ich glaube nicht das in dem unterem Preisbereich große Änderungen ergeben - da ist vielleicht etwas im Bereich DD und SimRacing mehr los und mehr Geld zu holen.
Im Bereich Arcade Racing ist das G29 ja vollkommen ausreichend, aber selbst den Straßenpreis von €279,- halte ich für völlig übertrieben - da würde ich dann auf jeden Fall ein T150 besser ein T300 Lenkrad + T3PA Pedale bevorzugen...


----------



## -FA- (22. Juni 2020)

Okay
Generell gefragt, wie unterscheiden sich T300 und TX vom Gefühl her?
Welches ist das das bessere von beiden bzw. wie fühlt sich das Material vom T300 an? Ich bein hald generell ein Fan davon wie, dass es entweder Leder sein muss oder sich so ähnlich wie bei nem realen Lenkrad (z.B. Mercedes... anfühlt)?


----------



## Hubacca (22. Juni 2020)

Das T300 ist für PC und PS, das TX ist für PC und XBOX ansonsten sind sie komplett gleich.
Wenn du ein Lederlenkrad haben möchtest dann must du schaun ob du eine T300 Wheel Base bekommst und dazu ein TM Leather 28 GT Wheel Add-On.
Die normalen Lenkräder die bei den T300 Paketen dabei sind haben kein Lederbezug, aber sie sind von der Größe her (28cm) schonmal näher an "echten"
Lenkrädern dran als die Logitech "Rädchen". Kein Leder, aber mit 30cm und vom Feeling her ist das 599XX EVO 30 Wheel Add-On Alcantara Edition  
noch ein Stück besser.
Du kannst übrigens alle TM Lenkräder an jeder TX,T300, TS-PC/XW und T-GT Base nutzen.
Lenkraeder | Shop Thrusmaster

Aber wie gesagt: Wenn du nur Need for Speed zockst und etwas ähnliches wie ein G29 haben möchtest dann reicht auch ein T150 - ist ja auch wesentlich günstiger.


----------



## -FA- (23. Juni 2020)

Okay, also die Base hier hätte ich bei caseking gefunden: Thrustmaster TX Racing Wheel Servo Base
Würde die dazu passen?

Dann wurde ja oben noch etwas von Adaptern für die Pedale des Logitech G25 beschrieben, damit die auch am Thrustmaster funktionieren. Wo sind diese verfügbar?

Vom Motor her unterscheiden sich die Bases nicht? Weil sonst würde auch nichts gegen die TX-Base sprechen, da ich ja eh Windows und auch bereits XBOX-Controller am PC verwende wäre das nicht weiter tragisch. 
Aber noch nebenbei gefragt, wie ist Fanatek im Vergleich zu Logitech und Thrustmaster zu sehen?


----------



## Hubacca (24. Juni 2020)

1. Für das Geld bekommst du auch ein komplett neues Set mit Base, Lenkrad und Pedale:
Thrustmaster | TX Racing Wheel Ferrari 458 Italia Edition | Rennlenkrad 4460104  | eBay
oder auch gebraucht gleich mit Lederlenkrad und 3er Pedalset:
Thrustmaster 4460133 TX Lenkrad Leder Edition inkl.3-Pedalset,XboxOne,PC J1  | eBay
2. Zum Adapter musst du einfach mal googeln ....

Fanatek geht nochmals ein paar Stufen weiter (auch im Preis). Die CSL Elite Bases sind ähnlich der TX/T300 und die Clubsport entsprechend den
TS-XW/PC Bases von Thrustmaster. Dabei sind Verarbeitung und Material von Fanatec wesentlich hochwertiger, allerdings fahren sich die TM Wheels
fast genauso gut. Die Lenkräder und Pedale die man von Fanatec bekommt sind dann schon wesentlich stabiler, hochwertiger und
näher an der Realität - der Preis ist aber auch entsprechend hoch.
Ich nutze selbst ein CSL Elite Pedal mit selbstgebasteltem Kabel an den TM Bases (T300,TX und TS-PC)

Fürs richtige SimRacing hast du dann noch die Direct Drive Bases.


----------



## -FA- (4. August 2020)

Also manchmal ist abwarten wohl doch kein Fehler... weil eig wollt ich mit dem Kauf noch etwas warten, ob sich bei Thrustmater oder evtl. sogar Fanatec noch irgendwo nen gutes Angebot auftut
 (spätestens am Black Friday).

Jetzt hat Logitech wiedererwarten gestern bei Twitter etwas geleaked, genauer gesagt ein Bild mit der Lenkradmitte und dem morgigen Datum, dem 05.08. 
Zudem ist auf reddit was aufgetaucht, das wohl kurzzeitig ein ominöses G923 gelistet war.  

Logitech G923 ? New wheel from Logitech : granturismo

Es wird aber wohl gemunkelt, dass das nicht das einzige Wheel ist, was gezeigt werden soll. Es fielen dort mal Schlagworte wie komplett überarbeitetes Feedback... vlt. doch etwas in Richtung DD oder Riemen-System?
Auch wenn das G923 mal zunächst wie bekannte Technologie aussieht...


----------



## Hubacca (4. August 2020)

So wie ich das sehe hat sich nur das Lenkrad selbst geändert !?
Die Technik mit dem FFB scheint gleich besch ....eiden zu sein, aber vielleicht kommen da ja noch andere Lenkradsysteme ?
Abwarten......


----------



## -FA- (6. August 2020)

Gut, also inzwischen wurde wie vermutet das G923 vorgestellt, das es jetzt für XBOX und PS in verschiedenen Varianten gibt, dabei bliebs aber auch. 
Wenn ich jetzt mal objektiv bin, ein Quantensprung sehe ich darin jetzt nicht gerade abgesehen von dem speziellen Force-Feedback, das bis jetzt in drei Games funktioniert.


----------



## Hubacca (6. August 2020)

Das "spezielle" FFB und auch der überarbeitete Lenkradkranz ändern nichts an der - meiner Meinung nach - veralteten Technik.
Ich habe das G25 genutzt und auch noch hier ! Allerdings hatte ich mehrfach Probleme (nach langer Nutzung) mit den 
Motoren die dadurch das sie auf ein Zahnrad wirken sich ungleichmäßig "abnutzen" und zum Schluß sich der Ausstausch
nicht mehr lohnte - weil es auch keine neuen Ersatzteile mehr gibt/gab oder nur viel zu teuer verkauft wurden.


----------



## TienKwan (7. August 2020)

Hi,

Ich würde aktuell, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht und die Next-Gen Konsole oder Konsolen eine entscheidende Rolle in der Entscheidung spielen, noch abwarten welche Lenkräder an welchen Systemen komplett kompatibel sein werden.

Dann wird auch wichtig sein wie entscheidend für dich Multi-Platform Usage ist. Will man beispielsweise sowohl Xbox als auch Playstation und zusätzlich Den PC mit einem Gerät abdecken fallen ja einige Optionen schon raus.

Dann spielt es auch eine große Rolle welche Art Racing Games du hauptsächlich spielen möchtest.
Sagen wir zum Beispiel hauptsächlich Arcade Racer wie Need for Speed oder Aber eher Semi-Sims wie Forza Motorsport oder aber richtige hardcore Sims wie iRacing, Assetto Corsa, oder eventuell ein Mix aus all dem.
Desto Simulations-lastiger das Game desto entscheidender die Qualität des Wheels.

Ich hatte bis auf Direct Drive Wheels mehr oder minder alle relevanten Hersteller in Eigenbesitz oder die Möglichkeit bei Bekannten zu testen und empfinde persönlich die Wheels von Fanatec am nähesten an der Realität im Vergleich zu ihren preislich direkten Konkurrenzprodukten.
Nicht außer Acht zu lassen ist auch der Wiederverkaufswert, welcher bei Fanatec signifikant höher ist als bei anderen Herstellern.
Allerdings ist bei Fanatec gerade in der Generation der aktuellen Generationen einiges bezüglich Support auf den Plattformen passiert. Beispielsweise war die ClubSport Wheelbase eine Zeit lang für Alle Plattformen inklusive PS4 kompatibel, dann gab es Rechtsstreitigkeiten mit Sony und sie war dann mehr oder minder plötzlich nicht mehr.
Man muss beachten, dass Fanatec ein verhältnismäßig „kleines“ deutsches Unternehmen ist und da gegebenenfalls nicht immer in der Lage ist den Support zu garantieren.
Die Kehrseite der Medalie ist wiederum, dass der Kundensupport super funktioniert und mehr als entgegenkommend ist.

Beste Grüße Tim


----------



## Hubacca (7. August 2020)

Wie in einem anderem Beitrag schon geschrieben:

Ich würde objektiv die Lenkräder in folgender Reihenfolge einstufen:

1. TM T150/TMX als minimales Einsteigerlenkrad (ab €140) - gutes FFB mit Zahnriemen und 2fach Billigpedale für etwas mehr etwas bessere 3fach Pedale

2. Logitech G29/920 (ab €260) : Nur an 2. Stelle weil die Pedale besser sind und das kleine, fest verbaute Lenkrad aus Metall und Leder ist - FFB + Zahnradtechnik sind nicht so pralle ! Würde dann lieber direkt Punt 3. nehmen.

3. TM T300/TX: Bestes Einsteigerlenkrad ! Mit der "Minimalausstattung" für €275,- zu bekommmen - alle Thrustmaster Lenkräder können verwendet und untereinander getauscht werden, dazu kommt das Zubehör wie
Load Cell Pedale, Metallshifter, Handbremse usw. , BLDC Antriebsmotor mit "richtigem" FFB, Pedale sind erst ab der Pro Version als brauchbar zu bezeichnen.

4. TM TS-PC/TS-XW/TS-GT: Würde ich mit der Fanatec Elite Base vergleichen, allerdings würde ich damit nicht einsteigen wenn das Geld vorhanden ist sondern direkt zu 5. gehen !-)

5. Fanatec CSL Elite Starter Set: Für 549,- das Einsteigerset in die noch besser, aber auch teurer, erweiterbare Fantec Welt ;-O

6. Fanatec Club Sport Einsteigerset: ca. 800,-

7. Fanatec Club Sport Motorsport Bundle: 1500,-

8. Fantec DD1 Podium : ab. 1650,- ....

usw.

Dazu würde ich sagen das die unter Punkt 1+2 genannten Lenkräder mehr für Arcade Rennspiele geeignet sind. Will man in die
Richtung Simulation/Simracing gehen sollte man mindestens mit einem Lenkrad wie unter Punkt 3,4 und 5 einsteigen.
Die Preise sind dabei Anfangspreise da man immer noch die diverse Erweiterungen/Verbesserungen in Betracht ziehen sollte.
Dazu ist bei richtigem Interesse auch ein vernünftiger Raceseat nicht schlecht ....usw.

Edit: Fanatec Hardware hat einen sehr großen Werterhalt und kann für einen guten Preis wiederverkauft werden - ist dadurch aber
gebraucht auch nicht so günstig zu erstehen (wird auch nicht so viel angeboten) wie zum Beispiel die TM Brocken.


----------

